# Good evening, from Tennessee



## TNPorkChop (Apr 6, 2017)

Hello, everyone.  I've been lurking for a few days, but figured I'd take the time to introduce myself.

I'm currently a Fellowcraft hailing from Tennessee.  I'm set to be raised to MM later this month, and absolutely cannot wait for the experience.

I tend to lurk a lot, but this seems like a pretty cool place to get advice and differing opinions from around the globe.  Thanks everyone for having me!


----------



## Brother JC (Apr 7, 2017)

Welcome, and thanks for saying hello. Feel free to engage, or continue lurking if that suits you.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Apr 7, 2017)

Welcome!!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 7, 2017)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother. Let us know what you though of your Raising.


----------



## KSigMason (Apr 7, 2017)

Greetings and welcome!


----------



## Keith C (Apr 7, 2017)

Welcome!

I LOVE Pork Chops btw!


----------



## skas (Apr 7, 2017)

Hey brother, good to see you somewhere else on the internet.


----------



## TNPorkChop (Apr 7, 2017)

skas said:


> Hey brother, good to see you somewhere else on the internet.



Skas! You as well.


----------



## Companion Joe (Apr 7, 2017)

Welcome.
What lodge to you belong to?


----------



## TNPorkChop (Apr 7, 2017)

Companion Joe said:


> Welcome.
> What lodge to you belong to?



Hess Lodge #93


----------



## Companion Joe (Apr 7, 2017)

TNPorkChop said:


> Hess Lodge #93



You are about as far away from me as you could get, but you are right around the corner from the Grand Master.


----------



## TNPorkChop (Apr 7, 2017)

Companion Joe said:


> You are about as far away from me as you could get, but you are right around the corner from the Grand Master.


Oh wow, you're out there in the prettier part of TN.  Sadly, I've only been that far east in TN when I was a child to spend a week in the Smoky Mountains.


----------



## Companion Joe (Apr 7, 2017)

Thanks. I was having a friendly jab conversation with the GM the other day. He said, "Man, y'all need to move to civilization." I responded, "Uhhh, you live in Obion."


----------



## TNPorkChop (Apr 7, 2017)

I'm extremely new to all of this.  The GM of TN GL is from Obion?  That's really cool.  I spent a lot of time hunting in the hills up there when I was younger.


----------



## Companion Joe (Apr 7, 2017)

Yes. Casey Hood. He's a good guy. He was elected about three weeks ago and will serve until next March.


----------



## streeter (Apr 8, 2017)

Hello Bro. Pork Chop!
Welcome. I do not often post. just lurk a little. King 461. Bristol TN. PM 1996.
Robert Streeter.


----------



## TNPorkChop (May 2, 2017)

Warrior1256 said:


> Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother. Let us know what you though of your Raising.



Sorry for just getting around to reply.  I was raised last Monday, April 24th.  I won't go into any details because of my obligation, but that part I'm sure a lot of you know what I'm talking about.  WOW.  It was a great event with many in attendance, and I was deeply humbled again at all the hard work that the brothers put in for not only my MM, but all three as well.

I was very fortunate to be able to attend a MM degree this previous Saturday in Denmark, TN.  The degree was held in a church that has some really interesting Civil War and Masonic History.  If I'm remembering correctly, it was the first degree held there since 1891.  There was a HUGE turnout, and although it was very hot upstairs in the lodge room with fans going, I was able to soak in even more of the MM degree.

Here is a page talking about the building: http://bigblackcreekhistorical.com/17denmark_presbyterian_church_and_masonic_lodge__154


----------



## Companion Joe (May 3, 2017)

Congratulations. I saw this degree posted and would have loved to have come, but it was just too far that weekend. I'm glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## Bloke (May 26, 2017)

A belated welcome and congratulations


----------



## JTHB19 (May 31, 2017)

Welcome. I'll be checking out some lodges in the smokies this summer.


----------



## Matt L (May 31, 2017)

TNPorkChop said:


> Sorry for just getting around to reply.  I was raised last Monday, April 24th.  I won't go into any details because of my obligation, but that part I'm sure a lot of you know what I'm talking about.  WOW.  It was a great event with many in attendance, and I was deeply humbled again at all the hard work that the brothers put in for not only my MM, but all three as well.
> 
> I was very fortunate to be able to attend a MM degree this previous Saturday in Denmark, TN.  The degree was held in a church that has some really interesting Civil War and Masonic History.  If I'm remembering correctly, it was the first degree held there since 1891.  There was a HUGE turnout, and although it was very hot upstairs in the lodge room with fans going, I was able to soak in even more of the MM degree.
> 
> Here is a page talking about the building: http://bigblackcreekhistorical.com/17denmark_presbyterian_church_and_masonic_lodge__154



Brother, I don't know how I missed this thread.  I was at Denmark for the degree.  Was extremely hot upstairs.  I'm over in Henry Co. Paris.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jun 2, 2017)

TNPorkChop said:


> I was raised last Monday, April 24th


Congratulations! Sorry for the late reply also.


----------



## TNPorkChop (Jun 9, 2017)

Matt L said:


> Brother, I don't know how I missed this thread.  I was at Denmark for the degree.  Was extremely hot upstairs.  I'm over in Henry Co. Paris.



Well then, I'm sure I saw you at some point, then!  I am still overwhelmed by all the work and help being put it at all times by brothers from around this area.  I would definitely like to attend a degree there again, as long as it's during the fall or even winter.  I read talk on the West TN Facebook page of a brother wanting to charter a lodge there (if I'm using the correct words there).


----------



## Matt L (Jun 12, 2017)

TNPorkChop said:


> Well then, I'm sure I saw you at some point, then!  I am still overwhelmed by all the work and help being put it at all times by brothers from around this area.  I would definitely like to attend a degree there again, as long as it's during the fall or even winter.  I read talk on the West TN Facebook page of a brother wanting to charter a lodge there (if I'm using the correct words there).


I'm also on that facebook page.  Brother Tim from Milam among others are trying to get a chartered lodge active there again.


----------



## TNPorkChop (Jun 12, 2017)

He seems like a good guy.  I sat in the Milan Lodge to view an EA he conferred while I was just a few day's old EA myself.


----------

